# Thinking of getting these...



## severine (Nov 19, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120182310555&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

They look like they could be fun.  Something different to try than my usual recreational skis.  (Which Brian would complain I haven't even skied on yet as I just got them at the Ski Swap a few weeks ago...those are Dynastar Novas, BTW)  But I do think there's a place for these.  I want to try new things this year.  Not park stuff, but from what I've been reading, freestyle skis have a place elsewhere on the mountain, too.  And for the money, you really can't go wrong. 

Any thoughts?   Am I misunderstanding or misinformed?  Am I too old?  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2007)

severine said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120182310555&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> They look like they could be fun.  Something different to try than my usual recreational skis.  (Which Brian would complain I haven't even skied on yet as I just got them at the Ski Swap a few weeks ago...those are Dynastar Novas, BTW)  But I do think there's a place for these.  I want to try new things this year.  Not park stuff, but from what I've been reading, freestyle skis have a place elsewhere on the mountain, too.  And for the money, you really can't go wrong.
> 
> Any thoughts?   Am I misunderstanding or misinformed?  Am I too old?  :lol:



I don't know anything about those skis, but I would save the coin and buy a Pick-a-night pass at Sundown or something with it. Then tell Brian that he needs to stay home and watch the kiddies one night a week.  You should try to get a "girl's league" going at Sundown. MRGisevil, maybe Grassi's bride. Hell, maybe my wife might even get out a few times.

Seriously though, you're just getting back into skiing. Start with what you have and work on your technique. You'll then have a better feeling for what you want/need as far as equipment goes. Who knows, maybe after thrashing through the Nor'easter moguls, you'll want bump boards...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Seriously though, you're just getting back into skiing. Start with what you have and work on your technique. You'll then have a better feeling for what you want/need as far as equipment goes. Who knows, maybe after thrashing through the Nor'easter moguls, you'll want bump boards...




The desire for new toys is always there.  After three seasons I'm still not sure which toys will suite me.  I agree with waiting it out another season to see what you are into.  Outdoor Sport usually has a good selection of women's skis at the end of the season.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 19, 2007)

Gotta go with Greg on this one.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't know anything about those skis, but I would save the coin and buy a Pick-a-night pass at Sundown or something with it. Then tell Brian that he needs to stay home and watch the kiddies one night a week.  You should try to get a "girl's league" going at Sundown. MRGisevil, maybe Grassi's bride. Hell, maybe my wife might even get out a few times.


That's already a given.   We've discussed getting that pass as it's the most cost-effective way for me to get out on a regular basis.  I can't guarantee the same night every week as my work schedule fluctuates, but I will be there at least one night every week!

I have to laugh a little.  Ask women about these, and they all say "go for it, good price, can't go wrong!"  Ask men, and they all say to wait and see. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Paul (Nov 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't know anything about those skis, but I would save the coin and buy a Pick-a-night pass at Sundown or something with it. Then tell Brian that he needs to stay home and watch the kiddies one night a week.  *You should try to get a "girl's league" going at Sundown. MRGisevil, maybe Grassi's bride. Hell, maybe my wife might even get out a few times.*
> 
> Seriously though, you're just getting back into skiing. Start with what you have and work on your technique. You'll then have a better feeling for what you want/need as far as equipment goes. Who knows, maybe after thrashing through the Nor'easter moguls, you'll want bump boards...



Take my wife....PLEASE!


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> Take my wife....PLEASE!


 That's just not nice!  :smash:

A weekly night for the women would be nice.  But like I said, I work in retail and my schedule is never the same from one week to the next.  Might be difficult to organize.  Though if I jump ship mid-season when they do the layoffs, that might be possible.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2007)

severine said:


> That's just not nice!  :smash:
> 
> A weekly night for the women would be nice.  But like I said, I work in retail and my schedule is never the same from one week to the next.  Might be difficult to organize.  Though if I jump ship mid-season when they do the layoffs, that might be possible.



Just start a weekly thread based on what's best for *you*! :idea:

(and of course not Wednesdays so Brian ski too...)


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 20, 2007)

severine said:


> That's just not nice!  :smash:



But it is funny. :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 20, 2007)

Sevie, I'm taking the winter semester off so I'll have a few free nights during the week if you want to try a floating girls league. I don't work too far from Sundown so it wouldn't be a problem for me to get out there 

Also, about getting new skis, I'd agree with Greg on this one... you're just getting back into it so give yourself the season and see how you feel at the end of it. You'll be much better able to assess your needs then (although they are quite pretty)


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, Christmas came early.  And against logic and good advice of friends, we ordered the skis anyway.  ::ducking::

Aside from that, I'm game for a floating weekly girls' night.  May take me a few times to get my ski legs back.  I'm a (low?) intermediate though... maybe a 5-6 on the (very arbitrary) 1-10.  Hope I wouldn't hold anyone back.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll mention this to my wife.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

severine said:


> Well, Christmas came early.  And against logic and good advice of friends, we ordered the skis anyway.  ::ducking::



Silly... Congratulations though!



severine said:


> Aside from that, I'm game for a floating weekly girls' night.  May take me a few times to get my ski legs back.  I'm a (low?) intermediate though... maybe a 5-6 on the (very arbitrary) 1-10.  *Hope I wouldn't hold anyone back.*



Hard to hold anyone back at Sundown...


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 20, 2007)

severine said:


> Well, Christmas came early.  And against logic and good advice of friends, we ordered the skis anyway.  ::ducking::
> 
> Aside from that, I'm game for a floating weekly girls' night.  May take me a few times to get my ski legs back.  I'm a (low?) intermediate though... maybe a 5-6 on the (very arbitrary) 1-10.  Hope I wouldn't hold anyone back.



Well, have fun with them anyway  

And good! I'm glad you'll be coming out... sure it'll be good times.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 20, 2007)

severine said:


> Well, Christmas came early.  And against logic and good advice of friends, we ordered the skis anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed the ducking for you! 

As for the floating girls night,............
I wish I could join you but Michigan is a bit far away.
Now.............I would still love it if you and mr severine were to make a day trip to Stowe while I'm there skiing with the Divas..........any chance of that?
There will me other mr Diva's, and a few Bears, if he's worried about the estrogen level.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> I fixed the ducking for you!
> 
> As for the floating girls night,............
> I wish I could join you but Michigan is a bit far away.
> ...


Stowe's a bit far for day trips... that would be an overnighter.  I think it was 5 hrs to get there pre-kids (which means about 6.5-7 hrs with kids).  The biggest concern I would have is if the terrain would be something I could ski at that time.  I know Brian went to one of those clinics at Stowe when I was preggers with our daughter and he said that I probably would have had difficulties with the terrain that was open.  But it was also a later opening that year so maybe this year will be different.

Remind me - when is it you Divas be at Stowe?

(And thanks for fixing my duck!)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2007)

severine said:


> Well, Christmas came early.  And against logic and good advice of friends, we ordered the skis anyway.  ::ducking::
> 
> Aside from that, I'm game for a floating weekly girls' night.  May take me a few times to get my ski legs back.  I'm a (low?) intermediate though... maybe a 5-6 on the (very arbitrary) 1-10.  Hope I wouldn't hold anyone back.



Congrats on the ski purchase..they're mad steezy skis..Based on your Avatar picture you have really good form...:razz:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 20, 2007)

severine said:


> Stowe's a bit far for day trips... that would be an overnighter.  I think it was 5 hrs to get there pre-kids (which means about 6.5-7 hrs with kids).  The biggest concern I would have is if the terrain would be something I could ski at that time.  I know Brian went to one of those clinics at Stowe when I was preggers with our daughter and he said that I probably would have had difficulties with the terrain that was open.  But it was also a later opening that year so maybe this year will be different.
> 
> Remind me - when is it you Divas be at Stowe?
> 
> (And thanks for fixing my duck!)


 I posted the link for thread on SkiDiva with the Meeting of us.
There was marginal snow last year and yet they had decent conditions for all levels of skiing.  I'm sure you'd find some awesome turns.
SNWL, Lola, and Nannymin will be there on Friday (attending ESA) but not Monday.
QQ, SkiDiva, Lil, and a few others will be there on Monday following ESA.
This may be the only weekend I hit the East coast, as I have made plans to go to Abasin with my husband (his sister lives in Golden CO) 

If we don't meet up this year then maybe another time!  I'll look forward to it!


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Congrats on the ski purchase..they're mad steezy skis..Based on your Avatar picture you have really good form...:razz:



Um, thanks!   That avatar pic was from the trip where one of the MRG ski instructors started shouting out tips to me during somebody else's private lesson.   It was also my first experience with ungroomed snow.  I can't wait to go back!



Trekchick said:


> I posted the link for thread on SkiDiva with the Meeting of us.
> There was marginal snow last year and yet they had decent conditions for all levels of skiing.  I'm sure you'd find some awesome turns.
> SNWL, Lola, and Nannymin will be there on Friday (attending ESA) but not Monday.
> QQ, SkiDiva, Lil, and a few others will be there on Monday following ESA.
> ...


I most likely cannot make it this year.  I don't think Brian has any time off to spare this year.   If for some reason you're back on this coast in 2008 though, let me know!  Brian gets an extra week off next year so we'll be doing well for skiing time!


----------

